# Drivers nowadays.....



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all. 

Mrs Cooks and I were off work today, so we decided to head out and do some shopping. 

I had two very near misses on the road. First, approaching a roundabout on the M12 dual carriageway. I was approaching in lane 2, intent on heading straight ahead. There's a white Skoda Yeti in lane 1, about half a car length ahead of me. We both enter the roundabout, and he decides to 'straight line' the roundabout, and cuts across, causing me to have to swerve and brake hard. I hit the horn as he clearly had no idea I was there. As I was overtaking him after, the guy was having a canary, game me verious fingers, flashing his lights, and beeping his horn like a complete looney. Naturally I drove on. 

Second, coming home, overtaking a row of slow moving traffic on the M1. There are probably 5 lorries, and a dozen cars in the lane, all doing around 50mph. I'm doing 70 on the button (cruise control set) and there's a car perhaps 10 car lengths in front of me. As I close in fairly quickly on a container lorry, I'm about 2 car lengths from his rear (albeit in a different lane) his indicator comes on, and as I move adjacent to him, he actually starts pulling out into my lane. There's a car close to my back bumper too. The lorry swerves back I to his own lane, and as I pass, he appears to be shaking tomato ketchup out of an invisible bottle, hits his horn and again, I get headlights flashed at me. So, because he had his indicator on, he expected me to just let him out, even though I was right beside him. 

Just a rant, but it really annoys me. If I make a mistake when I'm driving (that never happens lol) I always put my hand up and apologise. 

Anyhoo, happy now I've shared that!!! Lol

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Mrs Cooks and I were off work today, so we decided to head out and do some shopping.
> 
> ...


Niall,

Defensive driving 101: You have to assume that everybody else on the road is a complete muppet

Alternatively, you could stay home. And let the DIY kill you instead 

P


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope the post helped you to de-stress as it is important to keep calm :thumb:

Couple of comments:

As per Peter's wise words, assuming that everyone else on the road is a complete muppet and is out to kill you is a great maxim. Follow this sage advice and live longer. :thumb:

As I get older, I use the horn less and less. The horn (according to that great bible the Highway Code) :

"….should only be used when warning someone of any danger due to another vehicle or any other kind of danger, and not to indicate your annoyance."

From your post, as written, it appears you had already undertaken evasive manoeuvres, and then you hit the horn (be honest - was it out of annoyance?). If you were out of danger, then the horn was not needed.

Unfortunately, for ape man (who is shortsighted and not a good driver at all, and carries his brains in a small bag between his legs), being beeped is an affront to his masculinity, and will therefore result in primeval actions of anger and abuse.

Live long and keep calm


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

This made me smile this morning as we're probably all nodding our head in agreement.

I now try to avoid going round a roundabout with someone on my left as I find about 75% of people can't seem to be able to stay in their own lane.

Your second example made me smile as similar happened to me when I was on my motorbike though it was a car not a lorry. I ended up having to move into the hard shoulder while sounding my horn - fatdazza it was to let the driver know I was there not in anger  - the driver who had grey hair and I reckoned was in her 80s then proceeded to mouth at me and give me the middle finger :lol: Actually made me calm down as it was such a funny sight I can only think because she didn't see me she thought I was trying to undertake her on the hard shoulder


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

95% of people with a driving licence on our roads couldn’t drive a greasy stick up a dogs backside.
It seems that they give them away free with Cornflakes these days and that is why i have a dash cam, so if it comes to it i can prove they were driving like a ****


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys

Had a good chuckle at that. You're all, as usual, absolutely right. 

I'd love to say I sounded the horn to make the driver aware that I was there. Well, part of it was that, but if I'd had a button in the car that screamed 'what are you at you muppet' through a PA system, I'd have chosen to hit that instead. 

One thing I've noticed of late, is that an increasing number of lorry drivers use the size etc to force their way out into traffic, be it at roundabouts, into overtaking lanes etc. It must be an extremely difficult job, and I genuinely do try to let them out into traffic if I'm in a position to do so, but driving like an idiot is driving like an idiot, regardless what vehicle you're in. 

Anyhoo, anyone any nice journeys planned for today? Lol

Cooks




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope the de-stress helped you Niall, and glad they were only near misses :thumb:

Have a great week buddy!
Ben


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Had a good chuckle at that. You're all, as usual, absolutely right.
> 
> ...


I once witnessed a lorry driver going incandescent with rage because we both came up to a big roundabout on a dual carriageway and we both had to stop to let a car go past and because i didn't yield to let him straight line it after the car had passed. Sorry, but you claim to be a 'Professional Driver' and far superior to muppets in cars yet you can't manage to make your lorry turn round a roundabout?? Shouldn't be driving it then.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Lorry drivers are the absolute worst for that, they simply put their indicator on and expect you to move or slow down for them to overtake because they are doing 2mph faster than the lorry in front of them !!! It really winds me up when they do that and there is no argument for them not seeing you as they know exactly what they are doing!!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

My Post #40 here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415801 gives my thoughts on lorry drivers and not being aware. Maybe the motorway pulling out thing is because they have cruise control and can't be bothered to actually assess and make a safe manoeuvre that doesn't cause any other vehicle to change course or speed. They're closing, wait until they're right behind the vehicle in front and use their size to just muscle their way out. Are they not fitted with adaptive cruise? IMHO That would be a great safety feature.

Oddly enough my wife had a lorry straight lining an island - except he crushed our car into the kerbstones and ripped up the passenger wing. :devil:

From my days on 2 wheels we were always told - be defensive - ALWAYS have an escape route - it doesn't matter who's fault it is, it's you sliding down the road.

You are not alone. 

Keep safe.

Andy.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, welcome to my world. Try driving 70k miles a year, and you can probably imagine the amount of ‘dimlows’ i encounter on a daily basis.

Several things i’ve quickly learnt doing the mileage I do.

Majority on the road are complete muppets
Majority is in too much of a rush. Get up 10mins earlier, then you won’t be rushing around.
People don’t look no further than the end of their bonnet.
People don’t anticipate. They’re not looking 800yards or so further up the road, ie, on a motorway and thinking, ‘hmmm, when I get to that HGV, what’s the van following behind gonna do, is he gonna pull into my lane?’
People take offence to being ‘flashed’ or having the ‘horn’ beeped at them. It’s only a ‘Hello, I’m here, just letting you know’
People wonder when travelling on a m/way or dual carriage way complain when they get ‘wacked’ by a foreign HGV. Well, perhaps you shouldn’t be travelling alongside HGV, taking his space in case for some unknown reason he needs that space that you’re taking up. Leave a safe gap between you and the vehicle in front so said HGV can pull in if necessary!!

I could go on and on, but....meh!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Get that every weekend on A303 driving home to Plymouth People can’t stay in there lanes on Roundabouts Complete Muppets.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

ffrs1444 said:


> Get that every weekend on A303 driving home to Plymouth People can't stay in there lanes on Roundabouts Complete Muppets.


Maybe, like me, they are holding to their racing lines:lol:

P


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Two of my biggest concerns are that some people don't give way and just head straight for you, driving on the wrong side of the road into on coming traffic, and the other is people that don't indicate when on roundabouts.

Like the other guys, I don't go anywhere without front and rear dashcams.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

People who do not yield to obstructions on their side of the road and automatically assume it's OK just to pile on through. Mentioned above ^
People who do 800 mph around roundabouts then honk their horn, and since when do you need to drive over mini roundabouts unless you're driving something massive.

Also amoebas in HGVs, one flick of the indicator and "ooh I've suddenly become a 4 foot long city car" and off they go swerving from lane to lane like a moron.
Completely ignoring any and all vehicles around them.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

And all obviously mush less dangerous than doing 80mph on a deserted, dry, motorway with visibility for miles 

Naddy37 - you have my sympathy 'cus it must be soul destroying.

And hence my view that if your (poor) choice causes a collision then it's at least a full retest and whatever vehicle you are driving is crushed - and that includes HGV units. I wonder how the conversation would go..... Hi boss, your tractor unit has just been impounded pending crushing 'cus I chose to pull out into a lane while being overtaken by another vehicle so sideswiped it.....

I reckon that might be enough of a deterrent to focus the mind on (a) driving rather than texting etc. and (b) driving with more care and consideration.

Andy.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

PugIain said:


> SNIP
> since when do you need to drive over mini roundabouts unless you're driving something massive.


Come on! Talk sense, man! How else do you get airborne?

P


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

AndyQash said:


> some people don't give way and just head straight for you, driving on the wrong side of the road into on coming traffic.


As the head towards you start making the sign of the cross over and over.
Then watch them panic and get out of the way.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to invest in a dashcam Niall, unless you already have one fitted.

I drive for my job and the amount of times somebody takes my lane, cuts me up, pulls out on me etc etc etc....... is beyond belief. The A1 I drive on between Doncaster and the North is horrendous for lorries pulling out last minute and taking 4miles+ to overtake due to the amount of uphill gradients on the A1. Boils my p!ss.

My car is branded with the company logo's and I have my own dashcam fitted because there's a strong chance a claim will be incoming if any accidents ever occur, my fault or not.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The development we live on has a road through the middle of it where at various sections it narrows so that only one car can get through with a very clear line stop line to indicate who should stop if two cars are approaching each other - I have lost count of the number of times people simply ignore the stop line and continue. Often I will give way (just to be courteous) but sometimes I drive very defensively and position myself in such a way that oncoming drivers have zero choice but to stop as I make it very clear I'm coming through (as I have right of way) - does not stop people getting on their high horses or taking to the kerb, - the latter route preferred by a quite specific kind of person (those with a seatback reclined so they have to look through the steering wheel)

I expect other drivers to do the unexpected and always drive defensively


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm having Dash Cams fitted tomorrow, front and back, due to the increase of idiots on the road and scams being pulled...Last week I joined the M60 at Prestwhich in Manchester, there were a dozen or so cars in front on the slip road, and whilst the traffic on the M60 itself was bumper to bumper, people seemed happy to make space for folk to join. All of a sudden an empty transport carrier with trailer comes flying down the slip road and tries to bully his way in to the point, where he nearly pushed two cars into vehicles in the middle lane. I slowed right down to let him get in front, he then pulls the same stunt again getting in to the middle lane, and then stops to shout abuse at the car that's now back in front of me. A complete banker!

In the weeks before, I car in front lost it's back offside wheel that after bouncing off a couple of walls hit a car coming the other way. And one pillock managed to put their Nissan Qashqai on it's roof on a road you wouldn't have thought was wide enough, and has an average speed of about 20/25 mph. There was a line of cars 100 yards long stopped at the light on the other side, and the expressions on some of their faces. Incredible really that no one else was hit. At least the driver was OK, and hopefully won't do what ever it was they did again.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

PeteG said:


> I'm having Dash Cams fitted tomorrow, front and back, due to the increase of idiots on the road and scams being pulled.


Very wise re the Dash Cams, Pete...worth their weight in gold if you need to prove who was at fault.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

PeteG said:


> I'm having Dash Cams fitted tomorrow, front and back,


It does, of course, also mean that you will need to be driving like Mother Superior as you will be gathering evidence that could be seized and used against you as well...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

It seems with all the technology of the cars we have today I find people have got lazy with all aspects of driving

1 - stay in lane (in straight lines and especially round abouts and bends, hence no white lines)
I mean its 2019 and people cannot drive with I two white lines on the road

2 - keep left on motorways and dual carriage ways (I tend to use cruise control a lot and undertake cars...yes I know


3 - people who don't feel confident should get further help before taking on larger roads with lorries etc.
Lorries overtaking modern motor vehicles capable of the speed limits should not be driving slower than the 56mph lorries and other vehicles should. Its causes so much disruption on the road on my routes imo (older vehicles which can't reach those speeds excluded!)

4 - a very basic driving technique which technology is there to do. Keep a constant speed 
The amount of times you sit with cruise on, overtake and then the same car seems to speed up.....an ongoing battle the starts with them constantly changing speed whilst you happily sit at the same speed.

5 - everyone rushing like idiots. You could be rolling to a red light instead of braking and some idiot will be up your **** ( actual incident, guy threatened me with kids in the car etc etc. Just had to wind the windows up)

Interesting to read comments about lorries and being professional drivers etc
For the sake of 20 seconds and the risk of cars being damaged why put yourself in the position. 
I never even pull along side a lorry unless I can pull a car length infront.
Anything g that bigger than a van, give the some space, why create a situation, sounds like you'd sit in lorries blind sports then wonder why your in an accident


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Very wise re the Dash Cams, Pete...worth their weight in gold if you need to prove who was at fault.


I'm Glad I went in to Halfords yesterday Andy, they've gone up £45.00 today for front and rear. My cousin had an old LGV van that he used for the motocross bikes, 
nothing much to look at but mechanically it was 100%. He fitted a dash cam last year, last month, he's turning right at lights which are on Green, and have been on 
green for a few seconds, a tanker coming from his right takes the back of the van out. A split second earlier and he would have taken the full force up front, 
thankfully he was able to walk away. Dash cam proved the lights were in his favour so the insurer paid up pretty quick.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

possul said:


> ....... sounds like you'd sit in lorries blind sports then wonder why your in an accident


Precisely where are these blind spots?

About 4 decades ago I had the opportunity to see just what could be seen from the mirrors on an HGV cab.

Since then I struggle with the "Sorry mate I didn't see you" from an HGV driver. I didn't look or just did it anyway seems more accurate.

Accepting that when they turn left they can't see the cyclist who is stupid enough to ride up the inside.

Andy.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

possul said:


> 2 - keep left on motorways and dual carriage ways (I tend to use cruise control a lot and undertake cars...yes I know


I do that, it's legal to pass on the left if traffic on the right is moving slower. It's illegal when you start changing lanes to pass traffic.

What I'm picking up on more lately is use of brakes. Drivers seem unable to realise that taking your right foot off the accelerator will cause a car to slow down. The default seems to be slam the brakes on, dual carriageways and motorways I can watch traffic slowing down hundreds of yards in front so i lift off a bit. Others see it happening and slam brakes on, causing even more traffic to slow!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Today, coming home from work, I was stopped at a roundabout and witnessed a learner driver, in a driving school car, negotiating said roundabout without using any signals at all. 

We are officially doomed if this is the way people are being taught. 

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

Fentum said:


> It does, of course, also mean that you will need to be driving like Mother Superior as you will be gathering evidence that could be seized and used against you as well...


Bless you my child :lol: A mate many years ago who was following me said he felt he was stuck behind Morgan Freeman in Driving Miss Daisy ...
In my defence, I was driving his company car, a BIG old Chevy people carrier, I had two of his clients in the back, and we were in Spain!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

sod dash cams , i want twin roof mounted .50 cal machine guns,

Try driving round here,
self entitled *insert words here* in SUV size things using the size to Bully there way down the roads, 
Dopey *insert a LOT of words here* women in White audi POS things pulling out of a side road turning Across your bonnet, who then give you the finger etc etc when your hard on the brakes + horn due to them driving without a clue

One little *insert words here* who seems to think SHE can belt down a 30mph residential road @ 50+ , Scream to a halt and hurl abuse when your backing onto your own drive AND she was Not on the road when you started, Then give you more abuse, when you slow your reversing down a tad. That one Will be dragged out her car and kicked in next time, 5times so far in august, plod do NOT want to know even With 5 independent witnesses to her speeding And her abuse.



"private hire" drivers clearly on there mobile phones With customers in the back,
lorry drivers on the phone,, 
Private hire drivers who have NO clue about how to drive, just Shove bully and threaten drivers in there way.

dash cam, no the .50 cal machine guns, one forward one rearwards, 

** unless someone comes up with tw&t seeking missiles mounted in a roof box that is


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

andy__d said:


> sod dash cams , tw&t seeking missiles mounted in a roof box


Now you're talking  I always fancied one of those BIG American garbage trucks that have two big steel arms that lift the bins over the cab, except, mine would be spring loaded


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

like the "scoop em and fling em" plan there, still in favour of the Tw&t seeking missiles as theres slightly less chance of them doing it again compared to "just" flinging them up and over (to hopefully land on the roof),, unless,, you fling em high Then let the missile off?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it just driving?

People in general seem more hostile and angry these days.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Is it just driving?
> 
> People in general seem more hostile and angry these days.


You might have a point there. Maybe it's not my age making me a grumpy git, It's evolution😂


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

andy__d said:


> like the "scoop em and fling em" plan there, still in favour of the Tw&t seeking missiles as theres slightly less chance of them doing it again compared to "just" flinging them up and over (to hopefully land on the roof),, unless,, you fling em high Then let the missile off?


Now we are a team Andy, it'll be like a Clay Pigeon shoot


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> People in general seem more hostile and angry these days.


It is because they are "entitled" but the rest of us don't realise it, hence their anger.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

I've removed the video, I didn't buy dash cams to hunt down other drivers or to make out I'm perfect, show me someone who is!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Good job you were paying attention, Pete...at least he was apologetic, most just give you a mouth full as if it was your fault when they do something stupid.

I have the same Dash Cam, cracking bit of kit, as is the golf ball type rear one.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Good job you were paying attention, Pete...at least he was apologetic, most just give you a mouth full as if it was your fault when they do something stupid.
> 
> I have the same Dash Cam, cracking bit of kit, as is the golf ball type rear one.


It happens a lot at this junction Andy, it's a road with several of these White Dot roundabouts and a lot of drivers just try to ignore them!

I'm impressed with the image quality and the sound, not sure if I'll turn the recording mode off yet. After picking our lass up and stopping at Tesco, it recorded a full six minute conversation on, house plants! 
Had a problem with the app or should I say my phone and the camera connecting. I've disconnected Blue Tooth and reset everything, at the moment it seems OK again.
I thought I'd set up the SOS feature seen as it's there, my version of Android is incompatible. Not too bothered after finding out it's only free for a year. Bit of a nerve charging for that really, but there you go.

I watched one of the clips from the rear cam, took the brain a while to work out where I was


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

PeteG said:


> First outing with the Dash Cams this afternoon, had a close one!
> I'm indicating, but I could see this chap wasn't slowing down for the
> roundabout. Give him his due, he was very apologetic.
> 
> YouTube


Your clip appears to show you driving over the top of the central 'roundabout' marking, that's the wrong way round them afaik......

Not that that excuses his driving, of course.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Your clip appears to show you driving over the top of the central 'roundabout' marking, that's the wrong way round them afaik......
> 
> Not that that excuses his driving, of course.


You'd find it hard to get round any of these without going over part of it, I think you would end up on the pavement at some point...I've even seen someone do a 3 point at this junction
Even more fun when the buses and HGV's are there...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

PeteG said:


> You'd find it hard to get round any of these without going over part of it, I think you would end up on the pavement at some point...I've even seen someone do a 3 point at this junction
> Even more fun when the buses and HGV's are there...


Have to say I'm in agreement with slim on this one you don't even appear to try and go round it just treating it like a junction you're turning right at and straight over it.

Still doesn't excuse the other driver not slowing down or stopping though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree too.

With a dashcam you'll soon have everyone else pointing out your own shortcomings.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Straight away... someone gets dash cam to show how bad ‘others’ are at driving...

First clip, can’t negotiate a mini roundabout properly... :wall:

Money spent on driving lessons would probably be better for your community...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

PeteG said:


> You'd find it hard to get round any of these without going over part of it, I think you would end up on the pavement at some point...I've even seen someone do a 3 point at this junction
> Even more fun when the buses and HGV's are there...


Lol, sums things up.

Dashcam warrior posts video to show other's mistakes, but when his own poor driving is highlighted and pointed out, makes an excuse.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

The Cueball said:


> Straight away... someone gets dash cam to show how bad 'others' are at driving...
> 
> First clip, can't negotiate a mini roundabout properly... :wall:
> 
> Money spent on driving lessons would probably be better for your community...





fatdazza said:


> Lol, sums things up.
> 
> Dashcam warrior posts video to show other's mistakes, but when his own poor driving is highlighted and pointed out, makes an excuse.


I bow to your superiority gentlemen:wave:


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

macca666 said:


> Have to say I'm in agreement with slim on this one you don't even appear to try and go round it just treating it like a junction you're turning right at and straight over it.
> 
> Still doesn't excuse the other driver not slowing down or stopping though.


Point taken Macca


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

The Cueball said:


> Straight away... someone gets dash cam to show how bad 'others' are at driving...
> 
> First clip, can't negotiate a mini roundabout properly... :wall:
> 
> Money spent on driving lessons would probably be better for your community...


See what I mean?!!

This is why I don't have dash cams. :driver:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Fentum said:


> See what I mean?!!
> 
> This is why I don't have dash cams. :driver:


Black boxes are similar. Know of one young lad who left a rural road on a bend. 1st thing insurance did was get info from black box.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Fentum said:


> See what I mean?!!
> 
> This is why I don't have dash cams. :driver:


I only ever invested in one due to two cases of road rage, used one ever since. Never needed to make the footage available but just in case.....


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

muzzer said:


> I only ever invested in one due to two cases of road rage, used one ever since. Never needed to make the footage available but just in case.....


But I cannot claim to be a driving god devil who adheres minute-by-minute to _Roadcraft_, and am conscious that I'd be obliged to turn footage over to a constable who asked for it in certain circs, or in worse circs a constable might be recovering material without my being present....

I'm fairly sure that there is no right to prevent self-incrimination with dash cams.

So there's a trade off. That's all.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Fentum said:


> But I cannot claim to be a driving god devil who adheres minute-by-minute to _Roadcraft_, and am conscious that I'd be obliged to turn footage over to a constable who asked for it in certain circs, or in worse circs a constable might be recovering material without my being present....
> 
> I'm fairly sure that there is no right to prevent self-incrimination with dash cams.
> 
> So there's a trade off. That's all.


Yes there is and god knows my driving is far from perfect but i wipe the card once a month, partly to clear it for future use and partly to remove incriminating evidence.

However, since i sold the GTi and started walking to work, my driving has become very much more circumspect and with towing a caravan, my general attitude is to let people do what they have to. But just in case, i still use the camera


----------

